

How to Support a Family of 5 By Running an Open Source Project - Mizza
http://gun.io/blog/open-source-business-how-to-support-a-family-by-running-an-open-source-project/

======
Mizza
Thanks to Paul Davis for letting me interview him for this! Ardour is a pretty
sweet project, which you can check out here: <http://ardour.org>

My F/OSS music setup also relies heavily on Hydrogen, a free drum
machine/FruityLoops clone: <http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/>

